#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新貓報到...是這樣說的嗎？

## CORN庫爾

大家好，我是庫爾（ＣＯＲＮ）
這是來自我的暱稱「玉米」的翻寫。

因為日前在社團協助人外／獸人ＯＮＬＹ活動時對獸的世界接觸，
之前也有稍微接觸一些獸的作品，不過也都是淺嘗，
...很多事情都不知道，這樣子真的沒問題嗎？
雖然抱持著至諸多不安，但還是鼓起勇氣過來了！

喜歡蓋爪印跟塗鴉，雖然不是很純熟，但是描繪這件事情讓我感到滿足。
請諸位獸們多多指教！

----------


## 血漾

庫爾你好~
我是血漾，可以要叫我漾漾(是隻豹)(?

我經常在聊天室出現，可以來這裡聊聊天、切磋畫技唷！
http://wolfbbs.net/chat.php<--傳送門ww

再來不要踩到板龜唷！會生氣(o

最後 歡迎你 庫爾~ww
(是貓！

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

安安玉米
我是非你所想的靈魂
可以叫我伊默兒或野魂或野仔或細胞或小伊默
又是一個新獸啦
你接觸到獸界的方式好特別呀
要注意板龜神獸
期待切磋

----------


## 幻月狼仙

庫爾你好喔～OwO/
歡迎你來到這邊～
其他更多東西在慢慢認識就好了喔～
歡迎你～

----------


## 弦月

庫爾你好！
我是上弦月，你可以叫我弦月喔！
聊天室很好玩喔，有空可以去那裡聊天泡茶之類的
那裡有很多友善的獸中二的獸很閒的獸還有半夜不睡覺的獸喔
然後希望塗鴉的部分以後可以互相交流！
希望你有空可以來看看我的小說～
祝你在狼樂裡玩的開心！！小心別踩板龜喔！

----------


## o哈士奇o

庫恩你好

獸圈要你想像的大的多了

其他更多東西在慢慢認識就好了喔～

----------


## CORN庫爾

那個...名字...不是庫恩是庫爾唷...(掩面)
庫恩是另一棚Unl●ght的角色....

----------


## 艾萊維亞拉

玉米你好~OWO
這裡是艾萊維亞拉!叫我艾萊就好~請多多指教!
話說我在人外／獸人ＯＮＬＹ玩(拍)的很愉快呢~
指是錯過一堆商品感覺好哭QWQ
另外有注意的話你會發現我在塗鴉區有留記號呦~(?)
另外聊天室也歡迎你的到來呦OWO/
最後還歡迎來到狼之樂圓~祝你玩得愉快!

----------


## 帝嵐

庫爾你好啊~
這裡是銀星 叫我阿銀就可以了
喜歡自稱銀某
興趣是繪圖喔
可以來和我請教喔(也沒多好就是了)
別怕生!在聊天室裡你可以交到許多的朋友喔
小心別採板龜!!(感觸很深)
那麼...
歡迎來到狼之樂園!!

----------

